# Flash adhesive troubles



## mcjizm (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, so here is my problem. I run my own shop. I have learned everything myself, and I am running into flash adhesive issues.

I get some larger orders 200-2000 every month. The problem I have is when I am running these shirts, lets say it is a print/flash/print on 100% cotton, I have to spray every single shirt platen to have it stick. Because if I dont, the t shirt will lift and shift off of the platen, ruining the shirt. I use Camie 275 flash adhesive Camie Flash Cure Spray Adhesive and I have used others, but nothing seems to work. I get to the point where there is so much spray build up, the shirt lifts off, and wants to rip up pallet tape with it. It is kind of a nightmare, and I use so much spray...

Im wondering if this is normal, or should I look into something different. I know my ink supplier company is making a push to waterbased spreadable adhesive.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## gearadelphia (Oct 10, 2014)

I've never used it before but I'm curious to hear what others think about this: Since you're talking about doing bulk runs, would sheet adhesives be a good alternative?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Too much spray tack will backfire on you and cause the glue/lint build up to peel up with the shirt. It shouldn't be wet just a little tacky. Edges are more important than center. If you overflash, the best glues can fail. I will only use Sprayway or Mclogan flash products.


----------



## mcjizm (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Maybe I am over flashing. I'll try that.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

First of all STOP using spray adhesive right now! It is dangerous to your health! You are inhaling either butane, propane or some other toxic propellant into your lungs and making a nasty mess on your press and the floor that won't clean up easily. 
THERE IS A BETTER WAY.
Continue using pallet tape but change to a water base pallet adhesive like EKMAR TB-EZX or similar. Dispense the adhesive directly onto the pallet surface (we use a discarded plastic bottle with holes in the lid) and spread around with a trowel or plastic spreader until the entire surface is covered.
Once dry it performs better than spray adhesive. Oh, and your shoes won't be sticking to the floor. 

It significantly outperforms the spray adhesive products. 

When lint buildup does occur remove the lint with water and a stiff brush. After brushing the lint loose wipe off the lint debris with an old t-shirt or similar.
The result is a clean, virtually lint free surface that is sticky without having to add adhesive every time just as soon as the pallet surface dries continue printing.

The benefits to you are: You are not breathing harmful chemicals, you are not making a mess in your shop, you are cutting your costs dramatically and there is no lint layer buildup to deal with. PROBLEM SOLVED.

We print a lot on our autos and have used the same pallet tape for well over 3 months now using this protocol. Must have printed over 20,000 pieces.

Hope this helps.


----------

